
Italy wants to make it a crime for parents to feed their kids vegan diets - amelius
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/08/11/an-italian-lawmaker-wants-to-make-it-a-crime-for-parents-to-feed-their-kids-vegan-diets/
======
HelloNurse
There have been many cases of malnourished infants of vegan parents in the
news, and cases of parents fighting over feeding their children adequately.
It's about demented fanatics who shouldn't be allowed to raise children, not
about vegan diet.

~~~
dalke
How may cases of malnourished infants of non-vegan parents haven't been in the
news? Umberto Eco pointed out decades ago how a reporting bias affects public
perception.

Why is there a need for this specific law? Why isn't the well-being of a child
covered under more general laws already?

